# appropriate forum



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2018)

The short days- more darkness- wet-icy and slick add to the hazards of walking at night in Pacific NW. Then you get the added attraction of these walking around at night- almost black- a bit hard to see. One was bad but 3-yikes they are trouble...
Definitely wood related- each of them eat 75 lbs daily

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2018)

That’s some big critters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That’s some big critters.


Yep- They go and do as they damn well please...


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 1, 2018)

When does hunting season start, or are they protected from all hunting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2018)

As long as they stay with non-figured, small stuff, I’ve got no problems with them... they start eating burls and figured wood, and I’ll start hunting!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> When does hunting season start, or are they protected from all hunting?


They are hunted, permit lottery.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 1, 2018)

Flip em a burl Mike, it would be a lot more than those little sticks to chew on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Flip em a burl Mike, it would be a lot more than those little sticks to chew on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

